# Pay raise’s for all of Targets OG’s



## RWTM (Nov 6, 2021)

_Should TM’s be paid the same rate for easy job roles when other TM’s do a lot more crucial roles but all get paid the same rates?_ Examples of easy roles include but are not limited to:
• Fetching rubber bands for IB
• Loading ergos
• BP line
• Under-qualified trainers
• Performance under 100%
• GPMing dead wood

** Edit: *I can’t change this thread’s title. _I’m not discriminating against anyone who has a disability._** *


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Nov 6, 2021)

What’s the reason for pushing a broom?


----------



## dcworker (Nov 6, 2021)

Can we fire people on LOA after 6 months.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Nov 6, 2021)

dcworker said:


> Can we fire people on LOA after 6 months.


Or that go on low before they finish their week of half shifts?


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Nov 6, 2021)

dcworker said:


> Can we fire people on LOA after 6 months.


6 months? Damn, at least ours come back and then go again. You'd think corporate would figure it out...


----------



## RWTM (Nov 6, 2021)

Dcnewb4now said:


> What’s the reason for pushing a broom?


Idk but I’ve seen a lot of broom pushers over in my department lately… They don’t even perform that function at 100%. The floors still look like trash. Plus they are getting in the way of everyone.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 6, 2021)

Is the person pushing a broom someone with a disability?
If yes, then yes, they deserve the same pay.


----------



## RWTM (Nov 6, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> Is the person pushing a broom someone with a disability?
> If yes, then yes deserve the same pay.


I don’t ask


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 6, 2021)

Kostin said:


> I don’t ask



So maybe it would be in your best interest to just do your best job and not worry about other people doing theirs?


----------



## RWTM (Nov 6, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> So maybe it would be in your best interest to just do your best job and not worry about other people doing theirs?


Nah


----------



## RWTM (Nov 6, 2021)

KarmaToBurn said:


> 6 months? Damn, at least ours come back and then go again. You'd think corporate would figure it out...


You have to have to work a certain amount of hours in order to reapply for LOA’s


----------



## RWTM (Nov 6, 2021)

dcworker said:


> Can we fire people on LOA after 6 months.


Target tries to curb FMLA abuse by requiring TM’s to certify their absence and seek recertification after 6 months.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Nov 7, 2021)

I'm wondering is there some kind of fetish website of videos of guys at urinals?

Bathrooms are loaded with new hires playing on their phones.  Right behind the urinals.  Could be making videos for all I know it's creepy.

Stall are either full of people or a backed up toilet full of feces.

These sweepers are useless though.
Not only do they do nothing but walk in large groups blocking traffic as they just all huddle together.

Watched a gpmer dump 2 pallets of dense cartons.
The 7 sweeping yip dips just walked away,  didn't even think of helping


----------



## DC Diva (Nov 7, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> So maybe it would be in your best interest to just do your best job and not worry about other people doing theirs?


Problem with this statement is when they aren't doing their job, I ens up doing the work of 2-3 people.  For the same pay.  That ain’t right.


----------



## Luck (Nov 7, 2021)

The problem with the descriptions you just listed is that those are roles that are not dedicated. 
A GPMer doesn't JUST GPM dead wood all day. They do it as they come across or are specifically asked. 
IB guys come around to grab bands because they ran out on the docks and need them to continue their job function, there isn't a dedicated band grabber role.
Etc.
Anyway I do think a logical step to make at this point is to increase max pay from 3 years to 5 years. It allows TMs with experience that can function at a higher level to be compensated for it without giving a blanket raise to the hordes of guys who (not even necessarily to their own fault) barely contribute at all. 
It would also help encourage, you know, retention. 
I would be happy if we could progress an additional $2 over 2 years ($0.50 every 6 months). 
Naturally I would want it done retroactively for guys over 3 years already but thats not how Target rolls.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Nov 10, 2021)

Luck said:


> The problem with the descriptions you just listed is that those are roles that are not dedicated.
> A GPMer doesn't JUST GPM dead wood all day. They do it as they come across or are specifically asked.
> IB guys come around to grab bands because they ran out on the docks and need them to continue their job function, there isn't a dedicated band grabber role.
> Etc.
> ...




The problem with what you're saying is you're taking your experience at your DC and applying it to others.  We have a WHS GPM "support" role.  They are tasked with clearing out empty pallets so GPM just has to focus on puts and pulls. At times they go around with a rubber band tree to collect if theirs not enough in depal for IB to grab which isn't often.  If a dock needs help they go and help which is usually just grabbing one load.  If an aisle needs cleared so CA\FP can get in there then they are called to do that which still isn't often.  Other then that they don't have much to do.  We also recently have another dedicated GPM'r for break pack.  We usually only have 2 people pulling FP on the break pack side of the warehouse.  One from WHS since WHS has a few aisles on that side and one from BPK.  He doesn't have much to do and he's a new hire so it's the only thing he does.  He also pulls the dead wood from that side of the warehouse. GPM'r on our 400 dock usually just works that side.  Now they have less to do since the new hire from BPK does it.  We all work in different sized warehouse.


----------



## RWTM (Nov 14, 2021)

Johnyj7657 said:


> I'm wondering is there some kind of fetish website of videos of guys at urinals?
> 
> Bathrooms are loaded with new hires playing on their phones.  Right behind the urinals.  Could be making videos for all I know it's creepy.
> 
> ...


They roll dice on the floor in the bathrooms now on the weekend keys 🤮
These sweepers just sweep all this stuff into a pile and don’t bother to use a dust pan to transfer it into a garage. They just leave the brooms laying on the ground. Our entire wing has random brooms/dust mops laying on the ground everywhere. Most of them are damaged from TM’s running them over.


----------



## targetdude1 (Nov 19, 2021)

Luck said:


> The problem with the descriptions you just listed is that those are roles that are not dedicated.
> A GPMer doesn't JUST GPM dead wood all day. They do it as they come across or are specifically asked.
> IB guys come around to grab bands because they ran out on the docks and need them to continue their job function, there isn't a dedicated band grabber role.
> Etc.
> ...




Well I have been at TGT for a long time so of course I want this, but I'd like to see SOME kind of pay bump for long term employees. I dont like that I get paid the same as someone at 3 yrs. Even though in general I do way more (not always).

Something like 50 cents or a dollar at 10 years, .50 or another dollar at 20 year. Maybe even .25 every 5 yrs. Just, something.

I and all tenured employees  do get this over 3 yr employees though:
-The pension plan thingy I'm grandfathered in and new people dont get. It's free money although little compared to the 401k. I think I'm currently at 3% pay credit, and will got up to 4% in 1.5 yrs. That's like an extra .65 an hour (granted it's in a retirement account not spendable income, but still).
-More vac. At 5 yrs, 10yrs, and when I hit 25. They may treat a lot of brand new people better than me but they cant take this away!
-The fact I've been in 401k so long means it snowballs big, new person doesnt have access to this. GRANTED they can do the same as me, just have to wait some yrs like I already did.
-Dibs on mass vacation for the most part I guess, within the rules (meaning really only 1st choice etc)


----------



## hatemyjob (Nov 20, 2021)

DC Diva said:


> Problem with this statement is when they aren't doing their job, I ens up doing the work of 2-3 people.  For the same pay.  That ain’t right.



So if everyone in your department called out, would you feel compelled to make plan by yourself? 

It was quite easy for me to show up and give TGT only 105%. I didn't give a shit if we made plan or not - it sure as hell had no impact on my paycheck.



targetdude1 said:


> Well I have been at TGT for a long time so of course I want this, but I'd like to see SOME kind of pay bump for long term employees. I dont like that I get paid the same as someone at 3 yrs. Even though in general I do way more (not always).



By year 2 or 3 a TM has topped out in productivity - there's no reason to pay employees more if their output has reached a natural plateau.

I saw 18 month TMs who could out pull those with 10 years of service. There was no shortage of veterans who were never that good to begin with, or were like me and just didn't care.


----------



## RWTM (Nov 20, 2021)

hatemyjob said:


> So if everyone in your department called out, would you feel compelled to make plan by yourself?
> 
> It was quite easy for me to show up and give TGT only 105%. I didn't give a shit if we made plan or not - it sure as hell had no impact on my paycheck.
> 
> ...


Fire them all including you… find a job you wouldn’t hate.


----------

